
Kubernetes: Critical Security Bug in TLS Client Auth - Artemis2
https://tectonic.com/blog/kubernetes-critical-security-bug.html
======
Artemis2
This is the commit that seems to address the issue:
[https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/commit/6d2bd8d38a06...](https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/commit/6d2bd8d38a0628e82ab153019a43f220e456412d)

